# Probleme mit meinem alten Verstärker !



## AvS (3. September 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich habe seit ca. einem halben Jahr den alten Verstärker meines Vaters auf dem Dachboden gefunden. Es ist ein Grundig V2000 aus dem Jahr 1985 oder so. Auf jeden Fall ein altes aber sehr solides Schätzchen ! Dazu habe ich 2 Standlautsprecher (leider NoName). Mein Problem ist folgendes : Ich höre plötzlich ganz andere Sachen in meinen MP3's die ich vorher nie (ohne den Verstärker, bzw. den Boxen) gehört habe. Auf der anderen Seite höre ich ein paar Töne, Geräusche nicht mehr die ich vorher hören konnte ! Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegen kann. Es ist auch nicht wirklich ein Problem für mich, aber es interessiert mich einfach woran das liegen kann ! 

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand den Grund nennen ! 

MfG
avs


----------



## sisela (5. September 2005)

Hi,
also ich hoffe, dass du zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine psychodelischen Drogen zu dir genommen hast. Aber eine Erklärung wäre, dass der Verstärker den vorher benutzt hast keinen linearen Frequenzgang hatte und einfach bestimmte Frequenzen weniger laut verstärkt hat. Einige Verstärker verschlucken auch Frequenzen, wenn man sie leiser dreht und erzeugen erst die volle Breite, wenn man den Verstärker etwas aufdreht. Vielleicht ist der Verstärker deines Vaters in diesen Eigenschaften etwas besser. Ich würde nicht unbedingt die alte Technik unterschätzen. Was heutzutage meist besser ist, ist nur das Design.

mfg


----------



## AvS (6. September 2005)

Hi,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort ! Also ich kann dir versichern, dass ich keine bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen zu mir genommen habe  
Also vorher habe ich meine mp3's und cd's nur über eine billige Mini-HiFi Anlage gehört, das mag vielleicht die Erklärung sein. Gibts denn Software um bestimmte Frequenzen abspielen zu lassen ? Mit der Lautstärkenregelung habe ich es schon ausprobiert (zum Leidwesen meiner Nachbarn  )


----------



## sisela (8. September 2005)

Ja, es gibt Software um nur bestimmte Frequenzen abzuspielen. Die findest du fast in jedem Audiobearbeitungsprogramm. Mit Hilfe eines Bandfilters kannst du nur bestimmte Frequenzen wiedergeben. Falls es das nicht gibt, könntest du mit einem Equilizer bestimmte Frequenzen runterdrehen. Das ist aber nicht so effektiv.

mfg


----------

